# Advice needed I am going mad!!



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok In brief.
I am part way through a sort of medicated FET. I am on Progynova 3 x a day. Today was my first scan to check my womb lining. Womb lining was over 9mm - so good news.
Nurse then checked my follicles and found 1 tube contained fluid,she said not too worry. Had bloods taken too. I was told to wait for a call later when Doc had reviewed my tests.
Got a call to say I needed to come in again tommorrow morn for more tests and bloods and discuss med's- when I asked why, nurse said not too worry all will be explained tommorrow.
I wasn't happy with that answer- So I just called again. Finally got through and a nurse again fobbed me off- telling me to just come along tommorrow. I pushed abit harder and all I got was a very distant answer.....nurse said something about me having 5 follicles and about me not wanting 5 babies (?) and something about a dominent follicle (can't recall whether she said lack of one or too many?) and suggested may have too cancel this treatment and change to a different kind of FET (so Natural FET right?)
I really don't understand? I thought all that mattered was that my lining was thick,what has follicles got to do with it? I don't need eggs as I've got my embryo's frozen. So why does the amount of follicles matter? Am I being totally dumb here?
Any help at all is most welcome. Thankyou.


----------

